# X-Server: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

## GeF0Pt

Hallo,

Ich habe heute das erste mal (versucht) Gentoo auch meinen Laptop zu installieren.

Nach dem ich den xorg-server und ati-drivers installiert habe bekomme ich nun folgende Fehlermeldung bei den versuch den x-server zu starten (#startx).

```
Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
```

Ich hoffe es weiß jemand von euch weiter, mir wuerden auch schon ein par Stichworte helfen, dann komm ich vllt. mit googlen weiter...

Die xorg.conf habe ich selbst erstellen muessen, da X -configure mir ebenfalls einen fehler angezeigt hat (Cought signal 11. Server aborting).

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Touchsmart tx2 Layout"

   Screen      0      "ScreenInt"   0 0

#   Screen      1      "ScreenExt"   0 1

#   InputDevice   "TouchPad"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "TouchScreen"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "KeyBoard"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

#   Option      "Device"   "FixMe"

EndSection

Section   "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "TouchScreen"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:0014.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"

   Driver      "wacom"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier    "KeyBoard"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "ScreenInt"

   Device      "VideoCard"

   Monitor      "MonitorInt"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport    0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "VideoCard"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"      "true"

   Option      "RandRRotation"         "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "MonitorInt"

   HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh   50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier    "MonitorExt"

   HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh   50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Files"

#FixMe

EndSection

Section "Module"

#FixMe

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#FixMe

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option    "Composite"   "Disable"

EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log

```

[...]

(==) ServerLayout "Touchsmart tx2 Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "ScreenInt" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "MonitorInt"

(**) |   |-->Device "VideoCard"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchScreen"

(**) |-->Input Device "KeyBoard"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(II) No default mouse found, adding one

(**) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:103c:3045 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2400000/65536, 0xd2300000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00005000/256

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

[...]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.65.4

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.65.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-1 $

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.65.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.65                                 

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug 13 2009 21:15:59

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

[...]

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

[...]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1bf9ef0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

[...]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3045)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd2400000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00005000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to get kernel info

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.

(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to initialize ASIC in kernel.

(EE) fglrx(0): [pcie] Failed to gather memory of size 0Kb for PCIe. Error (-22)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 9214  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.559 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.342 greenY: 0.559

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.108   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1403 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 821 v_border: 0

(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) fglrx(0):  AUO

(II) fglrx(0):  B121EW09 V2

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af149200000000

[...]

(II) fglrx(0):    004231323145573039205632200a004e

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using monitor section MonitorInt

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 37396

(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1403  800 803 809 821 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)

(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD connected

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) fglrx(0): Output LCD using initial mode 1280x800

(**) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (260, 160) mm

(**) fglrx(0): DPI set to (125, 203)

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

[...]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc2500000 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000

(II) fglrx(0): Reserved 0xc2500000 bytes of sideport memory for power saving

(EE) fglrx(0): FB pci_device_map_range error!(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to map FB memory

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxScreenInit] === end

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

[...]

(EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: PPLIB is not initialized!.

(EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: swlPPLibNotifyEventToPPLib() failed!

(EE) fglrx(0):        ulEventType = 0000000c, ulEventData = 00000001

(EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: PPLIB is not initialized!.

(EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: swlPPLibNotifyEventToPPLib() failed!

(EE) fglrx(0):        ulEventType = 00000002, ulEventData = 00000000

(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to disable interrupts. Errorcode -22

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9.
```

Ich habe einige Teile, von denen ich meine sie seien nicht relevant raus geschnitten (durch [...] markiert).

lspci gibt folgendes aus

```

[...]

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]

[...]

```

falls noch mehr Details zur Hardware notwendig sind hoffe ich das, das Datenblatt hilfreich sein kann.

Edit:

Wenn ich die Log's noch weiter kuerzen soll, dann sagt bitte was ich wegschneiden kann. Vielleicht wird es dann ein wenig uebersichtlicher.

Gruss GeF0Pt

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

1. hast du "eselect opengl set ati" ausgeführt?

2. hast du "aticonfig --initial" ausgeführt, nachdem du die o.g. xorg.conf erstellt hast?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## GeF0Pt

eselect opengl set ati habe ich ausgeführt

```
#eselect opengl list

[1]ATI *

[2]Xorg
```

aticonfig --initial verändert nichts (es schreibt schon teile der config um, aber das ergebnis ist das selbe

----------

## GeF0Pt

Also mit radeonhd als Treiber hat es geklappt, 3d Unterstützung ect. hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert... brauch ich auch nicht.

----------

